# Pre Halloween party ~ theme ~ Dia De Los Muertos - Day of the Dead



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't done a DoD party yet but would like to do one next year on Nov 1 as it will fall on a Sat. World Market has some great DoD items in their store now so you should check it out if you need more decor.


----------

